# What video game would make a great movie to you?



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

If done right. I'd say do a proper Halo movie, Dark Souls maybe and yeah, that's about it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Just keep Uwe Bolle far away from it.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Owlbear said:


> Just keep Uwe Bolle far away from it.


He's retired now, thankfully.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

Call of Duty, one for every single game lol


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

Farcry 3, probably.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Fallout/The Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I've always loved the atmosphere of the Diablo series, so that's the game I would go for ^.^ Dark Souls would make a great movie too though, no doubt.


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

tlou, uncharted, mgs... +_+


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't see the point, I really don't. You can now have cutscenes in a game, as many as you need. Hell, you can have live-action footage in a game as well as gameplay. It's been a possibility for decades, it's just that the first batch of FMV games went ''we can make it like a movie!'' but without the talent and budget of the films they were trying to emulate, and without really caring about providing a good gameplay experience to go with the amateurish low-res FMVs they filmed. But with today's technology and resources available to game studios, I don't really see why you'd want to limit your creation to a 2-hour non-interactive medium. The only difference from a (really short) game is that you can't play it.

In fact, the translation to a different medium tends to be abused much more often than not, even without Uwe Boll. Why'd both Final Fantasy movies have to be so bad and so different from the games? Why was the Dungeons & Dragons movie so bland? Why did Warcraft regress two decades to give us a story we already know, rather than something that represents how the world is now?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Why ruin a good videogame with a ****ty movie based on it? The movies are never good.

It's even worse when you take garbage games to make a movie out of them, like *** creed and warcraft lol. What a waste.

I can't wait for that minecraft movie though.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Heroes of might and magic.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda. I'm surprised that one hasn't been made yet.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

onimusha 3


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

tetris


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

Destiny!!!!!!


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Starcraft and Dino Crisis... I've been waiting for them for years


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Fever Dream said:


> The Legend of Zelda. I'm surprised that one hasn't been made yet.


Yup, this one.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Or maybe 'Snake'? You know, that game on those old cell phones...


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Shadow of the colossus


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Leisure Suite Larry  & Metro


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

The Sims!!!


----------



## Loverman (Jan 22, 2017)

Well, they are making a Sonic the Hedgehog movie for 2018.

Please don't **** it up too bad...

Huge Sonic the Hedgehog fan, by the way. >.<


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Zozulya said:


> Fallout/The Elder Scrolls series.


 They could probably make a good movie out of Fallout. I think The Elder Scrolls though would probably end up being a hatchet job because there's so much lore and they'd probably skip over most of it/take liberties that would piss off fans.


Loverman said:


> Well, they are making a Sonic the Hedgehog movie for 2018.
> 
> Please don't **** it up too bad...


 Oh man, I'd be willing to bet that a Sonic movie turns out bad I'm afraid. There's so much room to mess it up. Do you know if it's going to be an animation or live action btw?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

My vote would go to Heavy Rain - which is almost a movie already lol.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Mass Effect and Fallout 4.

Imagine how cool the Brotherhood of Steel would be in a movie.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Half-life 1&2 ~ interdimensional alien & zombie invasions, top secret underground labs, nerdy glasses action hero, mib G-man antagonist.

or Deux Ex (original) ~ cyber-punk, dystopian future, nanotech transhumanism & global shadow cabal conspiracy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

S.t.a.l.k.e.r would make an awesome movie. Although there is a stalker movie already...

Deus Ex wouldn't be a bad choice either.

Dark Souls.

Shadowrun.

Mechwarrior.

Systemshock.

Aliens Colonial Marines. hahaha.



Paper Samurai said:


> They could probably make a good movie out of Fallout. I think The Elder Scrolls though would probably end up being a hatchet job because there's so much lore and they'd probably skip over most of it/take liberties that would piss off fans.


Are you saying the movie would dumb down the elderscrolls even more than Bethesda? :crying:


----------



## Loverman (Jan 22, 2017)

Paper Samurai said:


> Oh man, I'd be willing to bet that a Sonic movie turns out bad I'm afraid. There's so much room to mess it up. Do you know if it's going to be an animation or live action btw?


I think that SEGA said it would be a mix of live action and CGI animation.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Are you saying the movie would dumb down the elderscrolls even more than Bethesda? :crying:


 lolz, best post in this thread :grin2:


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

battlefield 1 great idea of of a movie


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Loverman said:


> I think that SEGA said it would be a mix of live action and CGI animation.


 Hmm that sounds kinda interesting, I'll definitely keep tabs on it just in case. ( & I wouldn't mind being proven wrong ...)


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Overwatch. It already has great animated shorts albeit they are just a little cheesy.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'd also recommend Deus Ex, though I've only started with Mankind Divided. I think its themes are very timely for the world situation.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SofaKing said:


> I'd also recommend Deus Ex, though I've only started with Mankind Divided. I think its themes are very timely for the world situation.


If you ever play the original Deus Ex, you'll see how much they dumbed down the series since then.

Looks better than ever now, but gameplay, story and character progression is less than half as good and fun.



ByStorm said:


> Overwatch. It already has great animated shorts albeit they are just a little cheesy.





christianbabe410 said:


> Destiny!!!!!!





TwerkinForTalos said:


> Farcry 3, probably.





Rodrigo R said:


> Call of Duty, one for every single game lol





Valley said:


> battlefield 1 great idea of of a movie


Would pre-ordering your tickes give you access to free popcorn and a small drink on opening night?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Borderlands


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

BioShock 2.. 

I've always wanted to see Subject Delta before being a Big Daddy and the whole transformation process with him and Eleanor. (And just see all the cool weapons in a freaking movie!)


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Leisure Suite Larry  & Metro


Oh my god! Leisure Suit Larry would be freaking hilarious and freaking rad! :clap


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Homeworld (1999)

Life is Strange, though it is basically a playable movie, it would be interesting to see it as a live action film.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Haunty said:


> Homeworld (1999)


That would be cool. Homeworld had one hell of an atmosphere and story to boot.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Repix said:


> Oh my god! Leisure Suit Larry would be freaking hilarious and freaking rad! :clap


I think I was thinking naughty thoughts at that particular time!!

Love your idea of Bioshock. That'd be a bloody good film, that atmosphere, awesome, plus it's two for one as you get that underwater setting and the time frame it's set in (that 30/40's theme/time). I still need to play through the first two as it goes, well I've done a couple of bits in the first one but then Infinite came out and I cracked on with that 1 which was cool especially the floating towns.

Alan Wake could be interesting as a movie/series


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

Wolfenstein The New Order.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I was going to say making a movie out of a video game is unnecessary and stupid, but looking the comments I'd actually love to see a Vampire the masquerade movie depending on how they go about it... Though that was technically a pen and paper RPG before anything else.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Limbo could be a great short film. Just popped in my head. Same goes for Journey.

I'd like a Sam & Max film. They made Sausage Party, they can make a raunchy CGI flick about these private eyes.

LoK needs to be a trilogy. Blood Omen, then Soul Reaver, then part of Soul Reaver 2 with flashbacks of Blood Omen 2 (because it's not that important of an addition to the story) and then the rest of Soul Reaver 2 into Defiance. Maybe they can wrap it up with a bow at the end, whereas Defiance kind of ended with a to-be-continued. Nosgoth can be mentioned in a way, not that it's necessary. I mean, it kind of was in Soul Reaver.



Fever Dream said:


> The Legend of Zelda. I'm surprised that one hasn't been made yet.





Polar said:


> Yup, this one.


 I'm pretty surprised to, what with all the sword & sorcery back in cinema. Though that felt at its height around LotR and Hobbit. But Warcraft was a box-office success, though maybe not critically.



eukz said:


> Starcraft and Dino Crisis... I've been waiting for them for years


Speaking of Warcraft, I'm sure they'd push for Star Craft. Everyone will be pushing Star Wars/Star Trek themes in movies now. Dino Crisis could happen. Jurassic World was huge box-office. But yeah, the story is simple. It'd be great to have a stinger of Regina seemingly in the past, like the opening of 2. And then it's revealed she's in the future. Cutting to black, leaving us with a possibility for a sequel. Though you'd have to tweak the ending of the first, honestly. Which'd be a good idea. T-Rex finale has been done to death in Jurassic Park movies.



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Leisure Suite Larry  & Metro





Repix said:


> Oh my god! Leisure Suit Larry would be freaking hilarious and freaking rad! :clap


 Leisure Suit Larry would be a perfect National Lampoon's movie. Heh. Get the writers of Van Wilder and maybe it'll have some good laughs.

Metro is a good one. It's like Bioshock and Fallout had a baby. But yeah, like someone else said, Bioshock and Fallout could make good movies, as well as an Elder Scrolls.



whereistheoffswitch said:


> Borderlands


With Guardians of the Galaxy and Star Wars back in the game, I could see them maybe pushing for this, honestly. A twisted Treasure Island.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Speaking of Warcraft, I'm sure they'd push for Star Craft. Everyone will be pushing Star Wars/Star Trek themes in movies now. Dino Crisis could happen. Jurassic World was huge box-office. But yeah, the story is simple. It'd be great to have a stinger of Regina seemingly in the past, like the opening of 2. And then it's revealed she's in the future. Cutting to black, leaving us with a possibility for a sequel. Though you'd have to tweak the ending of the first, honestly. Which'd be a good idea. T-Rex finale has been done to death in Jurassic Park movies.


Well yeah, I think only the Dino Crisis 2 arc could be immediately succesful. The time travel, the jungle, those armed kids who didn't know how to talk, etc. On the other hand, the finale would actually be the Giganotosaurus, which quickly gets rid of the T-Rex. It could be an epic movie so easily...

And about SC, damn, I hope it's similar to Broodwar or Aliens... and not Star Wars, Star Trek, and not even SC2, which IMO wasn't "dark" enough...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't understand all these Dark Souls posts. Maybe there are some games that could be turned into movies, but that would certainly be at the bottom of the list. I think that goes for really any game who's main draw is exploration, not only will it inevitably not be faithful to the source material due to having to squeeze a storey out of it in a totally different medium, It also lack the exploration element that makes the game really interesting. Same thing with horror games, I don't want to see some ****e Hollywood version of some contemptible gussied up **** stumbling around Silent Hill, _I_ want to stumble around silent hill. With out the exploration your missing half the ****ing experience so whats the point.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@*JustThisGuy* - Yea a Sam n Max (Hit The Road) film would be pretty cool (did they make a series out of it?). I remember getting stuck right at the end (and at a few spots along the way lol) but being stuck at the magnet bit near the end of the game. I didn't realise that you could make the screen move right and long and behold, the solution was there all the time!! Grrr!

They made a Dino Crisis series too (although not named that). It was on ITV I think but was probably already an American production. Can't for the life of me remember what it was called but yea I'd be game for a Dino Crisis flick.

Like others have said, a Dark Souls-esque film could be pretty cool. Sounds like it'd be like the Van-Helsing type setting (that gothic aged theme/style). It could have some wonderful visuals and atmosphere. A silouette of a massive castle seated atop and at the edge of a crumbling cliff. A rabble of folks (you know what I mean) with torches (stick n flame), lanterns and pitch forks down in the village on their way to slay whatever foul creatures doth don the dark damp driery something something that lay up at the masters lair (I never was any good at english  ). 
Could that setting fit the Vampire the Masquerade @*Estillum* ? I've never played it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @*JustThisGuy* - Yea a Sam n Max (Hit The Road) film would be pretty cool (did they make a series out of it?). I remember getting stuck right at the end (and at a few spots along the way lol) but being stuck at the magnet bit near the end of the game. I didn't realise that you could make the screen move right and long and behold, the solution was there all the time!! Grrr!
> 
> They made a Dino Crisis series too (although not named that). It was on ITV I think but was probably already an American production. Can't for the life of me remember what it was called but yea I'd be game for a Dino Crisis flick.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I forget the subtitle for the cartoon. It must've slipped through the cracks for me because I never knew about it until relatively recently (YouTube). I remember playing Hit the Road on PC. It was one of the few PC games I played in the 90s, like Day of the Tentacle, Wolfenstein 3D and Star Wars: Dark Forces. Maybe one or two others. But I could be thinking of demos, like with World of Warcraft (or was it the second). I replayed the demo a lot. Lol.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, I forget the subtitle for the cartoon. It must've slipped through the cracks for me because I never knew about it until relatively recently (YouTube). I remember playing Hit the Road on PC. It was one of the few PC games I played in the 90s, like Day of the Tentacle, Wolfenstein 3D and Star Wars: Dark Forces. Maybe one or two others. But I could be thinking of demos, like with World of Warcraft (or was it the second). I replayed the demo a lot. Lol.


I've got the remaster of Day of the Tenticle but not played it yet, (I could see that, from what I've read, it could be a good series/cartoon though). Takes me back to the golden age of a free floppy disc with demo's and shareware on. Used to love getting those (however my dad hated me for it becasue I'd load the computer up with crap!). Those were the days :nerd:
http://ichef-1.bbci.co.uk/news/304/media/images/48365000/jpg/_48365227_pczone1stissue.jpg
Also reminds me of Duke Nukem 3D, that was my first ever go at multiplayer online gaming (both PVP AND PVE). That was something magical man, and the phone bill...!!!!! Don't think that'd ever be paid off :grin2:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Leisure suit Larry


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @*JustThisGuy* - Yea a Sam n Max (Hit The Road) film would be pretty cool (did they make a series out of it?). I remember getting stuck right at the end (and at a few spots along the way lol) but being stuck at the magnet bit near the end of the game. I didn't realise that you could make the screen move right and long and behold, the solution was there all the time!! Grrr!
> 
> They made a Dino Crisis series too (although not named that). It was on ITV I think but was probably already an American production. Can't for the life of me remember what it was called but yea I'd be game for a Dino Crisis flick.
> 
> ...


No, not from what I'm aware of it bloodlines at least seems to take place in the 90's but I think the pen and paper stuff is more open ended and just a general rule set. I like that dark souls description, part of the Gothic atmosphere is why I love it so much but I still feel like a film version of it would accomplish little.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

@*Estillum* Is it? Vampires in the late 90's/early 2000's instantly makes me think of Blade. On the talk of Vampires I know theres a new Vampire game due to be out this year. I love the old dark London atmosphere at the time of Jack the Ripper and I think (not sure) it is set in/around that time but maybe that's more a wish as I havn't read much on it I'm just going from what I saw in a 5 second clip!

@*Neo* Portal would be cool and those youtube mini-films look intriguing.

@Grog Lol yea I htought that'd be cool too!

Red Dead :wink2:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Outlast. This would make a blinding horror film if done right.


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mass effect series 

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

zozulya said:


> fallout/the elder scrolls series.


ohh yeah omg that'll be so good.



SASer213504 said:


> Mass effect series


This one too. Although if you think about it, the mass effect series are almost movies in themselves.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

Zozulya said:


> Fallout/The Elder Scrolls series.


Sometimes I like to image Fallout making a good TV series since a movie just wouldn't provide enough time for all the cool stuff they can show or reference from the games. It could have it's main plot for most episodes but others can be focused on side quest like adventures or tasks.


----------



## GameAddict901 (May 23, 2016)

If done right I'd want The Last of Us, Red Dead Redemption, Uncharted, and I liked the Arkham games story lines better than any of the batman movies we have now so those would be pretty awesome. That being said though I'm sure any of these being made into movies would go very badly since that's how it always goes.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, they got to make a Halo movie.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

GameAddict901 said:


> If done right I'd want The Last of Us, Red Dead Redemption, Uncharted, and I liked the Arkham games story lines better than any of the batman movies we have now so those would be pretty awesome. That being said though I'm sure any of these being made into movies would go very badly since that's how it always goes.


This was made awhile back.


----------



## GameAddict901 (May 23, 2016)

HmmmmNiceBike said:


> This was made awhile back.


Never saw that before. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Star Control 2


----------

